# Which is better - Clen or Ephedrine?



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry if wrong section. Which would you say is better? Ive got some t3 on its way to me but ran out of clen. A mate has some ephedrine I can pinch for nowt tho. Which would be better in your experience clen or ephedrine??

Cheers guys


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I found clen better for fat loss when I cycled it

Ephedrine better for energy though an a slight sort of buzz lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure but the quality of ephedrine these days is questionable same for clen


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

apple said:


> *Not sure but the quality of ephedrine these days *is questionable same for clen


if your on about the mg then i agree fck knows what your getting ive had alleged 30mg tabs before now but i can bet you my house they wernt


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

vetran said:


> if your on about the mg then i agree fck knows what your getting ive had alleged 30mg tabs before now but i can bet you my house they wernt


I agree, i took 4 in one go and got hardly anything of mine.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

I found ephedrine horrible stuff, stomach cramps, speedy feeling....if and when i cut again im gonna just do loads of cardio and reduce carbs, dont think ill have ephedrine again in my life. Cant comment on clen tho sorry..


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

asc said:


> I found ephedrine horrible stuff, stomach cramps, *speedy feeling....*if and when i cut again im gonna just do loads of cardio and reduce carbs, dont think ill have ephedrine again in my life. Cant comment on clen tho sorry..


exactly its a form of speed only good for energy boost imo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ephedrine/caffeine/aspirin works OK for fat loss & energy

30-60mg eph 200mg caff 75mg baby aspirin should be fine.

Having said that I've stopped getting eph a while ago cuz it was all underdosed


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Chestease from boots has pharma ephedrine I belive ???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

apple said:


> Chestease from boots has pharma ephedrine I belive ???


Very true.

Prob the best way to get eph @ the mo


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

How bad is EPH for the heart though? can't be good on top of already damaging AAS! clen i'v heard can be bad as well. This is the reason for me not using any stims.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

apple said:


> Chestease from boots has pharma ephedrine *I belive ???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> you believe right i think they are 16mg but the real deal for sure


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Do-Do Chest Eze

Caffeine 30mg, Ephedrine hydrochloride 18.31mg, Theophylline anhydrous 100mg


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Zangief said:


> How bad is EPH for the heart though? can't be good on top of already damaging AAS! clen i'v heard can be bad as well. This is the reason for me not using any stims.


I also stay away from stimso mate , I am too anxious on them ...hate the stuff


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Clen is far superior to ECA imo. Im using clen atm have used it several times in the past. If the clen u have is pucker then i find 80mcg per day is the sweetspot for me. How people do double that i will never know (unless its underdosed).

My only word of advice would be get an ECG before doing clen. An undiagnosed heart condition + clen can cause death. With that said provided u take the necessary precautions and dont abuse it, imo it is a safe pill to use.


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

xpower said:


> Do-Do Chest Eze
> 
> Caffeine 30mg, Ephedrine hydrochloride 18.31mg, Theophylline anhydrous 100mg


Cheaper at superdrug which have a pharmacy £1.99. For reference incase you ever get a bronchial cough they look like this;



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

xpower said:


> Do-Do Chest Eze
> 
> Caffeine 30mg, *Ephedrine hydrochloride 18.31mg, *Theophylline anhydrous 100mg


i stand corrected


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

vetran said:


> i stand corrected


Ya were close enough Veteran


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I love eph, actually feel relaxed and tuned in, but at the same time buzzy.


----------



## rosco992 (Dec 21, 2011)

Any clen users or people wanting to use clen PM me, doing a study on clen and its affects. Any ages will do. Thanks.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I prefer clen. Better fat loss and I am

Less jittery than on ephedrine.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Clen makes me hungry ( not ideal for fat loss) and gives me very painful muscle cramps!!! ECA is nasty stuff but suppresses appetite.

If i had to pick one id say ECA as the sides are slightly less harsh for me.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah also stopping having ECA after 12 pm as it keeps me up all night long!!!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Doesn't clen increase the metabolism more? and I thought clen gives you some energy too.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ive only ever used eph. but got some clen and T3 here ready to try but not sure whether to use both or just one, been studying doses and stuff before i start.

I know i reacted to eph very well, used it day on/day off for 4 months, went from 13 1/2 stone to 11 stone, dont know if this means i will react well to clen or t3 though!


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

i use to use a lot of eph but the quality as of late is cack.

Bizarrely finding 2 tabs warrior blaze on par with the best of eph's if not better (and i never usually do otc supps)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Clen is far superior to ECA imo. Im using clen atm have used it several times in the past. If the clen u have is pucker then i find 80mcg per day is the sweetspot for me. How people do double that i will never know (unless its underdosed).
> 
> My only word of advice would be get an ECG before doing clen. An undiagnosed heart condition + clen can cause death. With that said provided u take the necessary precautions and dont abuse it, imo it is a safe pill to use.


Oh really????

Please people, stick to saying what your experiences are and not make general statements unless you have some proof.

When it comes to clen and the heart:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16962470

and

http://ats.ctsnetjournals.org/cgi/content/full/75/6_suppl/S36

to help you understand that, PATIENTS WITH HEART FAILURE ARE GIVEN 720mcg of CLENBUTEROL TO HELP THEM RECOVER.

they didn't start on 720mcg, they built up to it. Its actually a well known protocol, developed in the UK and called the Harefield Protocol.

When it comes to body building applications clenbuterol is used for both its effects on fat loss, and its slightly anti-catabolic effect, so combines well with T3.

As for ECA:

The Ephedrine/Caffeine/Aspririn (1:10:3 or 1:10:4 ratio) stack is outstanding for fat loss, using different pathways.

it has been shown to promote 1kg/month fat loss on its own:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECA_stack

numerous studies on its efficacy.

Both ECA and Clenbuterol have their uses. I do 2days on ECA and 2days on clen- this way i can use both effectively for months... with the need for ketotifen.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ephedrine turns me into a mess


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Oh really????
> 
> Please people, stick to saying what your experiences are and not make general statements unless you have some proof.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna run this Aus, Will be my first time on clen or T3, not sure whether to use both(clen/t3) or just clen, i know i react well to eca stack, you think i should try one on its own first? Wanna get single figure BF by end jan!! currently at 10.7% but eventually go to 6-7%


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> is that you in the avi? I'd say you're lower than 10-11% in that pic. You look about 8-9% in the avi.


Yeah thats me mate, last week or so infact! Machine at gym says 10.7%, which im happy with considering this time last year i was 29% lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> is that you in the avi? I'd say you're lower than 10-11% in that pic. You look about 8-9% in the avi.


x2 def.

run t3 and clen together.

read the thread "to t3 or not to t3" to learn how to run t3 right..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> x2 def.
> 
> run t3 and clen together.
> 
> read the thread "to t3 or not to t3" to learn how to run t3 right..


Thank you mate, will read it and take notes!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah thats me mate, last week or so infact! Machine at gym says 10.7%, which im happy with considering this time last year i was 29% lol


F**K me you've done better than me (i was 24.7% a year ago, and empire who was 25%)...

if you got the readings of the same machine its a good guide, but visually abs that sharp are 8%...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> F**K me you've done better than me (i was 24.7% a year ago, and empire who was 25%)...
> 
> if you got the readings of the same machine its a good guide, but visually abs that sharp are 8%...


Lol thanks mate, not trying to sound like an **** kisser but in no way shape or form do i think i'm on your level!! Or Empire for that matter!!

Did first 8 months without anything, then last 4 months Eph day on/day off!! Was advised this was best way to run it(before i joined forums and read up!!)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> machine is wrong! Abs don't come out like that @ 10.7%...you can only get, basically an 8 pack, if you're hoovering around 8%. Can also see pretty good vascularity on your forearm. I am about 9-10% in my avi.


Your making me blush!! lol Or give me a big head!! Was f*cking hard work tho!! Thinks its why i try to avoid cardio now!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I missed the 29% to 11%!! Based on the machine, that means you went from probably 26-7% to 8-9% in a year...that is legendary...you got before and after pics? That type of stuff is good inspiration for people wanting to achieve the same. You could also lay out what you did in terms of diet, training and supplements, as I say it really helps people, shows it can be done. But awesome work, that is an impressive change!


I'll have a look for some pics from last year, try and get them up but basically i was 13 1/2 stone(im only 5'6'') got to 10 stone 2lbs but looked scrawny!! So hit weights and im now at 11 stone 4 .

Got fat in first place because of an injury to my neck at work, ended up have a disc replacement at c4/c5 so was out of action for a year( no work no gym) was always in pretty good shape before this though.

Once artificial disc had time to heal in place i hit the gym again!!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I missed the 29% to 11%!! Based on the machine, that means you went from probably 26-7% to 8-9% in a year...that is legendary...you got before and after pics? That type of stuff is good inspiration for people wanting to achieve the same. You could also lay out what you did in terms of diet, training and supplements, as I say it really helps people, shows it can be done. But awesome work, that is an impressive change!


Yeah I would love to see those, I am currently 30%+ body fat and need all the guidance I can get!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Didnt really have a specific diet set out, but i basically ate all carbs AM and only 3-4 small meals a day, plus cardio 2-3 hours a day!! No joke


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Feckinell

Ya did mighty well hotdog


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> No weights?!?


Not at the start, no was more focused on getting rid of the fat mate, i hated the way i looked honest! After 6 months or so started doing some light weights but had to be careful because of my operation. But now all is healed i am smashing the weights!! lol

I dont consider myself massively strong at all but when i started doing weights again properly i was struggling to rep 20 kg dumbells on bench!!

repping 40kg now, may be able to do more but thats all they go up to at my gym!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@ xpower thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> there it is, wow, that is dedication! Big props. It'd be scary to think how well you'd do with heavy lifting, diet and AAS...


Actually just started using some orals recently mate, but i dont think i'm ready to put a real cycle together yet! Although i have alot of gear in preperation for when i do start cycling properly!

Reading, researching, picking ppls brains(thanks Aus!!!) Trying to get everything sorted mate


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

You should make a journal mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Still trying to dig out pics from when i was overweight! But in the meantime as Empire boy commented on the veins in the forearm, I thought i would post this for him, for a laugh like!! lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> View attachment 70211
> 
> 
> Still trying to dig out pics from when i was overweight! But in the meantime as Empire boy commented on the veins in the forearm, I thought i would post this for him, for a laugh like!! lol


Was that when you took anavar/tbol or off cycle?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Was that when you took anavar/tbol or off cycle?


Took that just now!! And ive switched to winny!! Be on for a week nearly!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Took that just now!! And ive switched to winny!! Be on for a week nearly!


Proper vascular that mate.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Have you just done a workout? or are you always that vascular?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Have you just done a workout? or are you always that vascular?


No. Gets worse when at the gym mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> yep, you are 8% matey. that is some nice vascularity!!


 Gotta be

I'm around 15-18 in my avi (less the vest lol forgot bout that)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> fcuk that! Are you kidding me xpower! You also got a full set of abs in your avi, you're 8-9% all day long if not less!!


I wish mate.

I hold too much back n chest

cheers for the compliment though


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Xpower-Wouldnt think 15%

Empire you just made me choke on my cuppa when i read the goonies comment! lol

I have access to 10 gyms cuz its council run so i'm gonna try another machine when i can, this has got me thinking!

Was seriously considering Aus's 2day on/2day off clen/t3/eca

Still wanna give it a shot though, Empire, earlier in the thread aus told me to search "to t3 or not to t3" but cant find it!! Did you post in it? If so could you link me the thread please mate?

Thanks


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Think some lads are going to be sucking each other off in a min!

Haha jokes interesting read im doing a cut near summer so will be asking for advice of some of you chaps!

Keep up the hard work lads looking ripped!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

These seems to be turning Into a guess my body fat % thread from my avi thread lol.....

Therefore can any1 tell me how much bodyfat I'm at from my avi lol. Tesco machine says 20% !!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> These seems to be turning Into a guess my body fat % thread from my avi thread lol.....
> 
> Therefore can any1 tell me how much bodyfat I'm at from my avi lol. Tesco machine says 20% !!!


lol 20% Didnt know tesco did jokes too! They do everything else!

Seriously they do, even got a barbers in my local tesco


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

T-K said:


> Here it is mate, its a top read!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html


Thanks matey


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rav212 said:


> These seems to be turning Into a guess my body fat % thread from my avi thread lol.....
> 
> Therefore can any1 tell me how much bodyfat I'm at from my avi lol. Tesco machine says 20% !!!


I'd say 9-10%. The machine you grab the handles of at the gym says I'm 32% right now.... I'm leaner than my AVI! LOL and that was with the "athletic" setting.. then you read up what the "athletic" setting is- someone who runs 5-6times per week... LOL


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> I'd say 9-10%. The machine you grab the handles of at the gym says I'm 32% right now.... I'm leaner than my AVI! LOL and that was with the "athletic" setting.. then you read up what the "athletic" setting is- someone who runs 5-6times per week... LOL


You ****mirin me lol


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

I was working at Diabetes UK national conference last year - there was a company with a ridiculously expensive machine that was 98% accurate...my BF was 21% - and i have visible abs!

It was a really smart piece of kit - gave you muscle and fat distribution percentiles on each part of the body. I have neuropathy after 3 lower spinal ops (L5 s1 and s2) and my calf muscle has always given me jip siince, is 12% smaller than my other leg, the machine identified this and other imbalances across my body.


----------

